# Lided Box



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

This first picture is a lidded pine box approx 7" high. I like this wood because there is so much pretty grain. Second picture is the same lidded box with the lid off. Third picture is the full lided box and a small HF turned from 4quarter stock. Walnut from a tree I cut down 7 years ago. The form is a bit over 1" high and the opening diameter is 11/2" across and the form is six " across. I need to buff this on the Beall buffer to bring out the beauty of the walnut. Mitch


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

HI Mitch

I don't turn now (sold the lathe) and never did try to turn anything made with pine.I do like the grain and the finish is great.

Very eye appealing.
John


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Mitch another nice one. Really nice.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Very nice lidded box. Well done.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

John
Hi John and thanks. Yes pine is a good wood to learn on and much cheaper.I found out early on though that you need very sharp tools and need to run fast as you safely can when turning pine, then everything is the same as any other hard wood. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Glenmore
Thanks Glenmore I appreciate it. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie Thanks Bernie. I been wanting to ask you about that vacuum chuck you bought from Dave Hout Bern, if you don't mind me asking? Have you had time to give it a good try yet and what do you think of this method of holding the turning? Is there a way to get in touch with anyone to get this system? Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Excellent Mitch, again!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mitch12 said:


> Bernie Thanks Bernie. I been wanting to ask you about that vacuum chuck you bought from Dave Hout Bern, if you don't mind me asking? Have you had time to give it a good try yet and what do you think of this method of holding the turning? Is there a way to get in touch with anyone to get this system? Mitch



Mitch I tried it on a ash bowl and it worked excellent. It held with no problems at all. Light cuts and the bottom was done in no time. I have a 26 gallon air compressor running it and it just cycled twice while running it. A small compressor like a pancake will run it but will definitely cycle a lot more. You can get them thru Craft Supply USA or Packard Woodworks. I will still keep my donut chuck around as in wood with voids, bark inclusions, etc. no vaccum chuck holds very well if at all.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bernie
I want to thank you for taking your time to write me and give me your opinion about the vacuum method of holding turnings. I very much value your opinion about any turning related subject and I will definitely be looking into the possibility of me getting one. I would like to get one that comes complete and not have to build one from parts. Did enough plumbing through the years. Thanks again and I will let you know first if I do get one. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Yet another great example of you talent mate.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mitch, do you even stop making these beauties for meals and sleep?


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

chippypah
Once again I thank you Mate. Mitch


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Ohhh !!!I wasn't aware that your supposed to stop for anything.Geez, thanks Harry.Actually though I been making a few finger joint boxes lately. Nice to switch to some flat work occasionally. Nearly ready to post a few pictures of a couple turnings that I am most proud of since I started. Don't know how they will be received but there is a little story with them. Mitch


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats the way Mitch, we all love a story LOL
Cheers
Pete


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice looking turning. Finished out real well too!

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Corey
Thanks again Corey, have you been turning anything lately? I know you said you like bud vases. I turned quite a few of them. They don't last around here everyone takes one when they visit the wife and I. mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

No I have turned a few pens in the last several months but I can't stand long at the lathe with my back. I have been doing more carving than anything else for that reason. 

Corey


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Corey
I didn't know that you had back trouble or that you were a carver. I always thought of trying to carve but never tried. How about a few pictures of something you carved? Take care. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"or that you were a carver"

Mitch me old mate, where have you been hiding? Corey's gallery is a MUST SEE.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Harry
Now that I have seen Corey's gallery I am a little embarassed that I hadn't been aware of his great carving talents. I admire the man for the great talent for carving he possesses. Thanks for straightening me out on this. Mitch


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

WOW! Corey!

You have created so many beautiful pieces, I had not taken the time to look. That was my error.   

You even tuck your tools in at night,  That tool storage box is beautiful, you like your tools. 

Now what I do like is your router set up. That is really nice and you do have the toys to go with it.  

It is definitely worth a tour, and the best part,,,, It's a free trip.  

Great projects.

John


----------

